# all things touchy-feely



## tati-tatoo

Hi there!
I am a bit stuck with this translation because even though I catch the concept of _touchy-feely_, I don't know how to translate it in this sentence:
Context: meditation
Whole sentence: It’s*** for everyone, even skeptics who are allergic to *all things touchy-feely* _(***it=meditation) _
My attempt: C'est pour tout le monde, même les personnes les plus sceptiques qui n'aiment pas trop le _contact physique?_


----------



## Itisi

I don't understand at all how meditation can be described as 'touchy-feely'...What kind of meditation is this? ( I'm only asking from the point of view of translating the term - or trying to...)


----------



## tati-tatoo

Here it is about meditation in general, but we are not talking about a type of meditation but a type of person who might think that meditation is not for them


----------



## Itisi

Yes, I understand that, but it doesn't make sense, because meditation is not 'touchy-feely - rather the opposite!  It would make more sense to say 'even sckeptics who only believe in what they can touch!  So how to translate it!


----------



## tati-tatoo

Itisi said:


> Yes, I understand that, but it doesn't make sense, because meditation is not 'touchy-feely - rather the opposite!


haha yes exactly! That's the point!
That's why I thought of translating that as "les durs" because "les durs" n'aiment pas trop le contact physique et les câlins. (on cite les marines et les dirigeants plus loin dans cette phrase (tronquée).)


----------



## Itisi

Mais on ne se câline pas en méditation !   'Les durs' pourquoi pas, ça aurait plus de sens que la phrase en anglais !


----------



## tati-tatoo

Je pense que l'idée ce n'est pas de se câliner mais l'on peut penser que la méditation est effectivement quelque chose de soft, pour les gens plutôt câlins, qui aiment se chouchouter (tu vois l'image des vêtements confortables, la petite tasse de tisane à la main, le beau soleil qui caresse le visage, le parc, le plaid sur les épaules et de l'autre côté on a les US marines, les cadres, etc...) Cela semble incompatible à première vue, mais ici on essaye de dire que ce n'est pas le cas


----------



## Itisi

Ok, mais 'touchy-feely' est une expression très mal choisie pour dire ça !


----------



## tati-tatoo

Je trouve aussi, mais c'est pas moi qui ai choisi! Je vois là dedans outre une métaphore également un peu de sarcasme...
Je crois que je vais rester avec "les durs" alors, faute de mieux...


----------



## Itisi

Oui, je comprends bien que ce n'est pas de ton fait !  Oui, bien sûr, c'est ironique.


----------



## tati-tatoo

Ceci dit, penses-tu que ma traduction rende bien l'idée ou as-tu une alternative à me proposer ?


----------



## plantin

Je pense que l'idée est de dire que la méditation est faite pour tout le monde même pour les sceptiques qui la prennent pour une espèce de câlinothérapie cérébrale ou spirituelle type "New Age"


----------



## tati-tatoo

plantin said:


> câlinothérapie spirituelle


J'adore


----------



## Itisi

Voilà !


----------



## tati-tatoo

tati-tatoo said:


> That's why I thought of translating that as "les durs" because "les durs" n'aiment pas trop le contact physique et les câlins. (on cite les marines et les dirigeants plus loin dans cette phrase (tronquée).)


Je viens de me rendre compte que ça en fait c'est mon autre thread, celui qui se rapporte à "hardest-charging people" sorry


----------



## Itisi

Oui, mais ça aurait marché !


----------



## Onalie

J'ai une autre traduction à vous proposer! 
Ça pourrait être : "les sceptiques allergiques/réticentes à tout ce qui se rapporte à des méthodes/pratiques portant sur la sérénité, l'apaisement et le bien-être intérieur."
Bien compliqué tout ça les anglais font plus court!


----------



## wildan1

Onalie said:


> des méthodes/pratiques portant sur la sérénité, l'apaisement et le bien-être intérieur.


Le_ touchy-feely_ dans ce contexte précis ne correspond pas tellement à ces valeurs, mais à une intimité de binôme ou de groupe plutôt forcée--et à laquelle certains sont allergiques.


----------



## tati-tatoo

tati-tatoo said:


> Je viens de me rendre compte que ça en fait c'est mon autre thread, celui qui se rapporte à "hardest-charging people" sorry


Personne n'a envie d'y faire un tour ?


----------



## Itisi

wildan1 said:


> à une intimité de binôme ou de groupe plutôt forcée--.


Mais quel rapport avec la méditation !  On ne médite pas en binôme, et quand on médite en groupe, l'itimité est uniquement avec soi-même (et encore, si on y arrive !)  Et en général, on est en silence.  _Aucun_ rapport avec une thérapie de groupe !


----------



## tati-tatoo

Ma dernière version de la phrase traduite : C'est pour tout le monde, même pour les sceptiques qui sont allergiques à toutes ces « câlinothérapies » cérébrales ou spirituelles


----------



## Itisi

qui sont allergiques au "nombrilisme" ?


----------



## tati-tatoo

Je vois le nombrilisme comme une attitude égocentrique


----------



## Onalie

wildan1 said:


> à une intimité de binôme ou de groupe plutôt forcée



Franchement la méditation je ne vois pas le rapport avec un groupe où on interagirait entre participants de manière physique!  La méditation c'est spirituel pas tactile.



Itisi said:


> Mais quel rapport avec la méditation ! On ne médite pas en binôme, et quand on médite en groupe, l'itimité est uniquement avec soi-même (et encore, si on y arrive !) Et en général, on est en silence. _Aucun_ rapport avec une thérapie de groupe !


Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ça


----------



## Kelly B

I hear touchy-feely as a pejorative/skeptical reference to the notion  of getting in touch with your feelings. Tout ce qui est/qui sent la sensibilité ?


----------



## mancunienne girl

I like Tati's last suggestion best.


----------



## Itisi

tati-tatoo said:


> Je vois le nombrilisme comme une attitude égocentrique


En effet !  Et les 'câlineries sont des câlineries qu'on se fait à _soi-même_... J'avoue que ça ne traduit pas 'touchy feely', mais ça a le mérite de correspondre _réellement_ à ce que certaines personnes reprochent à la méditation !

Pour ce qui est de ta version à #21, *tati-tatoo*, je préfère celle de *plantin*...


----------



## tati-tatoo

Oui celle de Plantin est très bien, mais trop loin du texte original, je veux dire qu'il a trop de choses rajoutées qui ne sont pas dans le texte original


----------



## Itisi

Pardon, je voulais dire comme à #13, par rapport à ce que tu as rajouté à #21 !


----------



## tati-tatoo

Je crois que tu as raison. je vais revoir mon texte original et voir si ça cloche. Thanks for that hint!


----------

